# Chicago Aquatic Gardeners Association (CAGA)



## JimK (Sep 21, 2004)

CAGA, the Chicago Aquatic Gardeners Association, is having it's next meeting on Sunday, April 3, 2005, from 3PM to 5PM, in Lake Zurich, IL. New members are welcome to attend. Please contact jskornfeld @ yahoo.com for more information.

Hope to see you there!


----------

